# probleme mit WLan Intel 3945ABG

## sh0r7y

Tach ich versuch jetzt seit längeren auf meinem Dell Inspiron 1720 dass Wlan zum laufen zu bringen.

ich hab mich an dass HowTo von Gentoo-Wiki gehalten.

kernel verwende ich den 2.6.24-gentoo-r8

ich bekomm jedoch keine verbindung zu meinem Speedport 700 V zustanden egal ob ich es ungesichert versuche oder mit WPA

hier mal meine wpa_supplicant.conf

```

#Open

network={

       ssid="meine_SSID"

       key_mgmt=NONE

       priority=2

}

```

dann meine net

```

config_eth0=( "dhcp" )

dhcpcd_eth0="-t 30"

modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dndiswrapper"

wpa_timeout_eth1=60

config_wlan0=( "dhcp" )

config_wlan0="-t 30"

```

und dann noch die ausgabe von

wpa_supplicant -Dndiswrapper -iwlan0 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf -dd

```

wpa_supplicant -Dndiswrapper -iwlan0 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf -dd

Initializing interface 'wlan0' conf '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf' driver 'ndiswrapper' ctrl_interface 'N/A' bridge 'N/A'

Configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf' -> '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf'

Reading configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf'

ctrl_interface='/var/run/wpa_supplicant'

ap_scan=2

Line: 7 - start of a new network block

ssid - hexdump_ascii(len=10):

     73 68 30 72 37 79 57 4c 61 6e                     meine_ssid

key_mgmt: 0x4

Priority group 0

   id=0 ssid='meine_ssid'

Initializing interface (2) 'wlan0'

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state DISCONNECTED

EAPOL: KEY_RX entering state NO_KEY_RECEIVE

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state INITIALIZE

EAP: EAP entering state DISABLED

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

SIOCGIWRANGE: WE(compiled)=22 WE(source)=21 enc_capa=0xf

  capabilities: key_mgmt 0xf enc 0xf

WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=1, operstate=5

Own MAC address: 00:1c:bf:51:87:2f

Driver does not support WPA.

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=0 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=1 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=2 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=3 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

Setting scan request: 0 sec 100000 usec

Added interface wlan0

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1002 ()

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b06 len=8

Ignore event for foreign ifindex 3

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

State: DISCONNECTED -> SCANNING

Trying to associate with SSID 'meine_ssid'

Cancelling scan request

WPA: clearing own WPA/RSN IE

Automatic auth_alg selection: 0x1

WPA: clearing AP WPA IE

WPA: clearing AP RSN IE

WPA: clearing own WPA/RSN IE

No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

State: SCANNING -> ASSOCIATING

wpa_driver_wext_set_operstate: operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)

WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5

Association request to the driver failed

Setting authentication timeout: 5 sec 0 usec

EAPOL: External notification - portControl=ForceAuthorized

Authentication with 00:00:00:00:00:00 timed out.

Added BSSID 00:00:00:00:00:00 into blacklist

State: ASSOCIATING -> DISCONNECTED

wpa_driver_wext_set_operstate: operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)

WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5

No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

Setting scan request: 0 sec 0 usec

State: DISCONNECTED -> SCANNING

Trying to associate with SSID 'meine_ssid'

Cancelling scan request

WPA: clearing own WPA/RSN IE

Automatic auth_alg selection: 0x1

WPA: clearing AP WPA IE

WPA: clearing AP RSN IE

WPA: clearing own WPA/RSN IE

No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

State: SCANNING -> ASSOCIATING

wpa_driver_wext_set_operstate: operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)

WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5

Association request to the driver failed

Setting authentication timeout: 5 sec 0 usec

EAPOL: External notification - portControl=ForceAuthorized

CCTRL-EVENT-TERMINATING - signal 2 received

```

MFG

----------

## py-ro

 *Quote:*   

> ich hab mich an dass HowTo von Gentoo-Wiki gehalten

 

Ist die Karte da? ifconfig -a

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dndiswrapper" 
> ```
> ...

 

Ds kann nicht stimmen müsste -Dwext sein, ohne jetzt nachgeschaut zu haben.

Ansonsten fehlt noch welches Modul du benutzt, hast du die Firmware isntalliert, was sagt dmesg beim laden des Moduls?

Py

----------

## sh0r7y

also modul benutze ich das iwl3945

und sie wird auch bei ifconfig -a angezeigt.

```

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback

          LOOPBACK  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:1C:BF:51:87:2F

          BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

wmaster0  Link encap:UNSPEC  HWaddr 00-1C-BF-51-87-2F-38-80-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00

          BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

```

und dmesg spricht

```

sh0r7y@linux ~ $ dmesg | grep iwl

iwl3945: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG/BG Network Connection driver for Linux, 1.1.17ks

iwl3945: Copyright(c) 2003-2007 Intel Corporation

iwl3945: Detected Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection

iwl3945: Tunable channels: 13 802.11bg, 23 802.11a channels

phy0: Selected rate control algorithm 'iwl-3945-rs'

```

ich habe es auch schon versucht mit -Dwext

da kommt dann beim restarten vom wlan

```

 * Starting wlan0

 *   Wireless radio has been killed for interface wlan0

 *   wpa_supplicant will launch, but not associate until

 *   wireles radio is re-enabled for interface wlan0

 *   Starting wpa_supplicant on wlan0 ...

ioctl[SIOCSIWAUTH]: Operation not supported

WEXT auth param 4 value 0x0 - ioctl[SIOCSIWAUTH]: Operation not supported        [ ok ]th param 5 value 0x1 -

 *   Starting wpa_cli on wlan0 ...                                        [ ok ]

 *     Backgrounding ...

```

und firmware wir durch

emerge iwl3945-ucode 

installiert

----------

## astaecker

 *sh0r7y wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
>  *   Wireless radio has been killed for interface wlan0
> ...

 

Kann es sein, dass der WLan-Schalter an der linken Seite von deinem Notebook auf "Aus" geschaltet ist?

----------

## sh0r7y

nein der ist ein.

weil ich kann über 

iwconfig wlan0 txpower on

das wlan auch wieder einschalten.

----------

